# Überfall auf Kim Kardashian in Paris



## stuftuf (3 Okt. 2016)

Kim Kardashian in Paris überfallen: Gefesselt ins Bad gesperrt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

da kann man schon mal Mitleid mit ihr bekommen. Aber Menschen die Ihren Reichtum so wie die Kardashians zur Schau stellen ziehen Verbrecher natürlich auch eher an...


----------



## Tittelelli (3 Okt. 2016)

die Durchgeknallte hat doch selber Schuld


----------



## pectoris (3 Okt. 2016)

...geraubter schmuck im wert von neun millionen euro!  da kannste nur noch den kopf schütteln!
kann ich kein bisschen bedauern, wenn man sowas mit in der weltgeschichte herumschleppt...


----------



## DRAGO (4 Okt. 2016)

pectoris schrieb:


> ...geraubter schmuck im wert von neun millionen euro!  da kannste nur noch den kopf schütteln!
> kann ich kein bisschen bedauern, wenn man sowas mit in der weltgeschichte herumschleppt...



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten - kann diesen Proll-Clan sowieso nicht leiden und habe Null Mitleid :devil:


----------



## comatron (4 Okt. 2016)

Es ist eben doch nicht alles schlecht in Frankreich.


----------



## simplyred200 (5 Okt. 2016)

pectoris schrieb:


> ...geraubter schmuck im wert von neun millionen euro!  da kannste nur noch den kopf schütteln!
> kann ich kein bisschen bedauern, wenn man sowas mit in der weltgeschichte herumschleppt...



Es ist schon relativ befremdlich, zu welch schwachsinnigen Aussagen Neid Menschen treiben kann


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Okt. 2016)

Egal wie reich diese Leute sind und wie sehr sie es zur Schau stellen, es gibt niemanden die Legitimation solche Verbrechen zu begehen.

Wenn dies alles tatsächlich so geschehen ist dann tut mir natürlich auch Kim leid. Auch sie hatte sicher in diesem Moment große Angst und das gönne ich niemanden! Egal wie arm oder reich jemand ist!


----------



## JayP (5 Okt. 2016)

Gut das der Kim nicht das Gehirn geklaut werden konnte.


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Okt. 2016)

JayP schrieb:


> Gut das der Kim nicht das Gehirn geklaut werden konnte.



Das ist doch auch wieder so eine dämliche Äußerung. 

Hier wurde ein Mensch überfallen! Wie kann man sich darüber lustig machen?

Wahrscheinlich würden es einige noch als gerecht empfinden wenn irgendwelche Drecks-Islamisten ihr die Kehle durchschneiden würden. Ist ja schließlich ihre Schuld das sie reich ist!


----------



## pectoris (5 Okt. 2016)

simplyred200 schrieb:


> Es ist schon relativ befremdlich, zu welch schwachsinnigen Aussagen Neid Menschen treiben kann



so ein blödsinn! ...mein nicht vorhandenes bedauern bezieht sich einzig und allein auf die enorme summe, was der krempel wert war. oder empfindest du neun mio. als normalsterblicher als vollkommen normal, die einem abhanden gekommen sind?! 
das ist selbständlich nicht meine/unsere liga und wird es auch niemals sein. mir also neid zu unterstellen, empfinde ich dagegen als relativ befremdlich. 

das begangene verbrechen an sich heisse ich nebenbei gesagt, natürlich auch nicht gut! das wünscht man keinem, wie chamser81 schon schrieb, egal ob arm oder reich!


----------



## stuftuf (5 Okt. 2016)

Karl Lagerfeld teilt aus: Kim Kardashian ist selber schuld

was jetzt wieder alles daraus gemacht wird und wer seinen Senf dazu geben muss....


----------



## Etzel (9 Okt. 2016)

gut, dass sie es körperlich unbeschadet überstanden hat. psychisch ist das nicht so leicht weil das sicherheitsgefühl nun erstmal weg ist. ihre security ist eine katastrophe! sie muss die alle feuern! egal wie "cool" sie die als typen findet(laut früheren instagram posts etc.).


----------



## Tittelelli (10 Okt. 2016)

Etzel schrieb:


> gut, dass sie es körperlich unbeschadet überstanden hat. psychisch ist das nicht so leicht weil das sicherheitsgefühl nun erstmal weg ist. ihre security ist eine katastrophe! sie muss die alle feuern! egal wie "cool" sie die als typen findet(laut früheren instagram posts etc.).



kannst Dich ja bewerben:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## JayP (11 Okt. 2016)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch wieder so eine dämliche Äußerung.
> 
> Hier wurde ein Mensch überfallen! Wie kann man sich darüber lustig machen?
> 
> Wahrscheinlich würden es einige noch als gerecht empfinden wenn irgendwelche Drecks-Islamisten ihr die Kehle durchschneiden würden. Ist ja schließlich ihre Schuld das sie reich ist!



Meine Äußerung als "dämlich" zu bezeichen, ist schon reichlich unverschämt von Dir.

Aber ich will Dir noch mal gerade so verzeihen Kanye West.

Das heißt aber nicht das ich jetzt Deine häßlichen Schuhe kaufe.

Und jetzt gehst Du bitte wieder zu Kims Mami und lässt Dir sagen was Du zu tun hast, damit Ihr schön in den Schlagzeilen bleibt.


----------

